# Eldar Grav Tanks: Falcon vs Fire Prism



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm starting eldar soon and needed to know about these two grav tanks and what to take. It seems that there isn't a point taking one of each (my other heavy has a wraithlord) so I need help. 

For me the falcons will be easier to get. I'm getting the army box and with that I get one plus I won another in a raffle. The pulse laser on the falcon is good for marine killin plus the fact that it can transport small units (in my case bladestorming avengers). 

On the other hand I like that the fact prisms have powerful weaponry and they can be killing enemies in large amounts in 5th ed due to no partials. Also if I have to I can combine and take out big units of infantry. Lastly they can take on hordes with ease as their guns a Ap4 when dispersed. However, while the falcons will be cheap for me the two prisms are £60. 

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

A conumdrum i face when making a list, though I have both options.

I have to admit I always favour two prisms. They have saved my ass a lot of times, one time being, I wiped an entire squad of Grey hunters out in one shot! The trouble is a linked FP combo is awesome. BUT I find I end up relying on them to much, when they pack that amount of fire power your tactics quite quickly become centred around them. They also draw alot of fire, which in 4th ed wasent to much of a problem!

The Falcons on the other hand are also an exellent option, the ability to tranport a 6 strong squad of aspects, thats really handy, think about shipping some Fire Dragons around on tank busting missions! With the Pulse laser and fusion guns, your sure to swoop in and get a decent result!

So my conclusion, stick with your Falcons, they are strong, and then expand when you can afford to. Or if you game in a friendly group I'm sure they wont mind you proxying them as FPs to start off - well they may once! LOL


----------

